# Internet searches on survivalism down 63%



## cdevidal (May 17, 2012)

Looks like interest in survivalist topics is down 63% from its Dec 2012 highs. Guess that means generators and bulk ammo will go on sale 

http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=/m/019sl2


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

As of Dec 2012 we had just recently had Hurricane Sandy, and the Sandy Hook shooting. I think some drop off is to be expected as those memories fade.

As for generators and ammo, I beiieve shortages are relaxing. As opposed to prices droppng.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

The whole Mayan calendar thing may have had something to do with the highs as well...


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## cdevidal (May 17, 2012)

ras1219como said:


> The whole Mayan calendar thing may have had something to do with the highs as well...


That's what I suspected. Yet you may notice that searches are at a 2.5-year low (Dec 2011). A combination of factors means those of us who are serious about this will have a little less competition for the immediate future. Unless of course we have another event.
* March 2011 Fukishima fading from memory
* May 2011 rapture prediction flop
* Hurricane Sandy fading from memory
* Sandy Hook fading from memory
* 2012 Mayan calendar dud
* Rising stock market
* Rising home prices
* Apparently lowered unemployment
* Cold weather shaming global warmist's dire predictions
* Lower hurricane, earthquake and tornado activity

I'm sure I'm forgetting some things. Add to that, at the moment there are no real serious events or predictions that the general public is aware of to add to this list, which would bring people to search on survivalism.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

Yessiree, I think you folks hit it right on the head. All of those things and the fact that Hollywood has moved on from such movies as 2012, The Road, Book of Eli, etc. that dealt with end of the world topics, skewed as they were by those movies. Hollywood has a lot of influence with America, especially the zombie core of 16 to 35 year olds who follow every Hollywood move as if it were life giving or changing. 

So we can breathe easier until the next mega-classic-to-be about the end of the world...coming soon to a theater near all of us. I hope not. Oh yeah, I heard of one in the making. It is called, "2016: The Year of Hillary." I think it's a horror movie. :surrender:


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

This is a two edge sword......yeah, availability of certain supplies and equipment will probabaly, if not already, become more readily available, but the downside is there will be more people less prepared to deal with whatever comes our way. The way I see it, that's just that many more zombies I might have to deal with. I'd prefer EVERYONE was prepped so I wouldn't have to worry about them coming after my stuff. I'm prepared to defend my family, but I really don't relish the thought of having to shoot someone over a bite to eat. Especially when it's so easily preventable. All they had to do was put back a little something extra on a regular basis and I wouldn't have to worry about them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The "Comfort Bubble" has continuously been artificially inflated long enough to develop an attitude of complacency among the general populous. 

If people think no disaster is ever about to happen, they will be woefully unprepared to handle an actual disaster when it does actually occur.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

ras1219como said:


> The whole Mayan calendar thing may have had something to do with the highs as well...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Woody the Mayan calendar thing I referred to was a prediction that, based on the Mayan calendar, the world would end in December of 2012. Clearly this came and went...worlds still turning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you! I forgot about that being in the past. Let me check that off my list!!!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

It went down because I know everything now! LOL


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't believe that survivalism searches on Google have dropped. I think they've increased and Google is lying. I think more and more people see what's going on with the country and wonder how much longer it can continue.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

no one who is in the know uses google cause they track every thing, there are much less invasive search engines like ixquick. and after a couple of searches people find forums like this where there are actual people whom one can converse with.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

BillS said:


> I don't believe that survivalism searches on Google have dropped. I think they've increased and Google is lying. I think more and more people see what's going on with the country and wonder how much longer it can continue.


it can be both at the same time.

You can be google and report numbers that show this statistic vs. that statistic year over year, but you can leave out a lot of things. It all depends on what numbers you want to present.

Lawyers ask: "what are the numbers?"
Accountants ask: "what do you want the numbers to be?"


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

cdevidal said:


> That's what I suspected. Yet you may notice that searches are at a 2.5-year low (Dec 2011). A combination of factors means those of us who are serious about this will have a little less competition for the immediate future. Unless of course we have another event.
> * March 2011 Fukishima fading from memory
> * May 2011 rapture prediction flop
> * Hurricane Sandy fading from memory
> ...


Add the fact that the general population has the attention span of a gnat...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> no one who is in the know uses google cause they track every thing, there are much less invasive search engines like ixquick. and after a couple of searches people find forums like this where there are actual people whom one can converse with.


because googlebot doesnt crawl this website? I mean we block it at work, but I highly doubt that PS forums does because searches on things like solar power, or hand tools, or homesteading... those generate lurkers and subscribers...

so why in the world would PS turn that off? and since it's not turned off, everything that googlebot and bingbot search exposes you anyway. welcome to the world of IP and MAC addresses. how many people here REALLY use a proxy? why bother? actually doing that would cast more doubt on you than just being a voice in the crowd...


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have often pondered though who many of these "preppers" are, most of the ones I somewhat know scare the fire out of me. With many if them their biggest focus is guns and ammo, both of which I love but hunting will be out of the question the deer population in TN and KY were wiped out during the depression they got reintroduced in TN from TX herds. With lots of guns and bugging out being the in thing no real hunting available after a short time where does that leave those of us that draw the line in the sand and dig in? (Meaning not bugging out for any foreseeable reason and establishing homestead at home) 

Those preppers with no real plans will be a bigger threat than the sheeple that have no plans at all!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

sgtusmc98 said:


> I have often pondered though who many of these "preppers" are, most of the ones I somewhat know scare the fire out of me. With many if them their biggest focus is guns and ammo, both of which I love but hunting will be out of the question the deer population in TN and KY were wiped out during the depression they got reintroduced in TN from TX herds. With lots of guns and bugging out being the in thing no real hunting available after a short time where does that leave those of us that draw the line in the sand and dig in? (Meaning not bugging out for any foreseeable reason and establishing homestead at home)
> 
> Those preppers with no real plans will be a bigger threat than the sheeple that have no plans at all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


I agree, anyone who's plan starts and ends with "I have a gun" is going to be a huge problem. I think when they realize shooting deer for a survival plan isn't all it's cracked up to be they are gonna freak out, and that wont take long. Some of them will be shooting and looting from the beginning, some will turn to that behavior when their meager supplies run out.

When/if we have a real economic melt down, something much more serious than 2009, it's gonna be... ugly.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*You have to think of it ,logically .*

The world is in turmoil, much confusion, financial stress; many are still recovering for the past weather related events in the nation and many more from the most recent ones, priorities take over, like home repairs, money for a new vehicle, jobs; the secondary things like emergency preparations or hobbies to many take second stage, the need for information drops on survival related subjects, for those who have the time and no stress related situations everything is ok but for the others in need is not.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

If they were prepped before the weather emergency, perhaps it wouldn't be an emergency or at least not so difficult to recover from. 

sure a tornado is still a tornado and if your house is destroyed that's brutal, but if you live in tornado country and have a storm shelter that has your food storage and your go bags with extra clothes and money, copies of or the originals of all your important documents. It would make the headaches and hassle of getting back to a normal life a little bit easier.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I was asking my 92 year old aunt about what it was like in the depression and she told me what she is doing today. That I found very sobering. 

I just returned to Alaska from a trip "down south". Mom had me stop at Costco and pick up a few items. We had a short discussion about prepping last week. It didn't need to be very long as she taught me prepping. Mom taught me prepping and other stuff like washing my ears when I took a bath. So much of this is just part of my everyday life. 

I love events like Y2K and the Mayan Calendar, these are just dry runs for me. I don't feel anymore like a fool when these times pass than I did when we had a fire drill in school. I'm always more prepared afterward and I have identified weaknesses.

P.S. My point is that other peoples searches have little effect on my life.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

BillS said:


> . I think they've increased and Google is lying.


 BillS  WHAT???? Google lie?? Surely not! Seriously though I agree with you 110% I really believe google is a stooge (apologies to larry, moe, and curly) for the goobermint and is hiding lots of stuff from us.


----------



## Rooster1984 (Aug 9, 2014)

cdevidal said:


> Looks like interest in survivalist topics is down 63% from its Dec 2012 highs. Guess that means generators and bulk ammo will go on sale
> 
> http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=/m/019sl2


.22LR has been in stock recently in my area, perhaps the bubble is bursting.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe some .22 will make its way up here.:congrat:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, the world is a safer place now.
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/aug/7/russian-bombers-penetrated-us-airspace-least-16-ti/
http://www.examiner.com/article/sib...s-think-they-know-the-cause-and-it-s-bad-news
http://news.yahoo.com/rockets-airstrikes-gaza-war-truce-collapses-052211264.html


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

Dakine said:


> I agree, anyone who's plan starts and ends with "I have a gun" is going to be a huge problem. I think when they realize shooting deer for a survival plan isn't all it's cracked up to be they are gonna freak out, and that wont take long. Some of them will be shooting and looting from the beginning, some will turn to that behavior when their meager supplies run out.
> 
> When/if we have a real economic melt down, something much more serious than 2009, it's gonna be... ugly.


I agree but without a gat it's going to be very hard to have anything including your virginity should things get ugly the state your in may release all the convicts cost overruns here have led to releasing illegal aliens that are criminals now Commmifornia is releasing early 
the breakdown of civil law and rule of law is coming apart at the seams 
most places the D.A. cits a deal for time served and throws out the gun 
charge armed robbery becomes theft and they get time served and 6 months.

instead of the 11 million i figure it a bit different more like 20 to 30
when the bucks stop rolling into south America in Aid the brakes will be off millions per day will come here because we throw away in a year more than they have had in their lives the numbers will crush the 
voting rolls and set up a defacto Latin government here along with 
all their problem GANGS the numbers are already crushing hospital and jails utilities are insufficiency to serve the increasing numbers.

i my own area a mile away in 5 years the numbers have exploded 
and guess where the cops spend most of their time and guess who 
wanders through through walking their pit bulls when this area has no 
stores or reasons to come this direction in fact it is the opposite 
direction that has store and parks.
I have dealt with these people on a professional level and it is not 
they are ignorant or a language barrier it is they don't give a damn.
they do not act any different here than there they would just as soon 
stab each other as say HOLA.
What people do not see or understand that they KNOW each other 
those you think are Mexicans are but Mexico has 31 states and most of them hate each other now figure how many countries and they hate them 
more but here they will band together in one common cause to get free
money.

they are working our system they say they are not married and have 
5 kids but they are married and a couple of the children belong to a sister 
they get foodstamps housing and ssi for the kiddies help with utilities 
school lunches healthcare and the father works and sends money 
home there is a pipe line of cash flowing back to South America 
other than that we give in aid or paid as drug money and prostitution
it is called western union when that money stops 
in my opinion the war for food and water and fuel and government control 
could well end up as civil regional and racial.
commiefornia will have to send troops to protect water supplies 
or enforce contracts you will see slavery only under a different name 
bands of roving convicts and bands of gang members from both sides 
of the border and long pig will be on the menu because cities have no food 
and nowhere to grow enough to supply a population of any size.

I agree that only a gun is not a plan but what is homes are not built 
to withstand Any offense and are by the same reason cannot be defended
if you think the ammo drought is bad now try thinking of THEN.

I do not care what the numbers say reality has a tendency of changing
the rules anytime it pleases.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

"Ammuntion to go" has plenty of Aguila .22, but it's $6.95 for a 50rnd box!

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/produ...tor-40gr-solid-point-ammo/manufacturers_id/13


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy Crap!! (SORRY!)

Looks like prices aren't coming down.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Prices will come down when supplies get to big. Same thing happened with .223/5.56 a while back if we go back to Sandy Hook times. Supplies went quickly, took more than a year then you could find it on shelves for outrageous prices, stock levels went up, prices went down. Now you can find .223/5.56 back near pre Sandy Hook prices, I said near but I think it is pretty much back to where it was!
Same thing will happen with .22LR it will just take longer because more people have .22 rifles than .223/5.56 rifles. 12 gauge 00buck was the same way, .45, 9MM, .40 hell any pistol round was the same way, now it's back to pre-crazy prices.
Just takes time, another year from now and maybe .22LR will be readily available and near pre-crazy prices. For me well I still have some because I was buying it in bulk when it wasn't cool!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Interest in survival goes up and down like a wave. You can see it on the forums. Some folks get on and go chin deep for a month, a year or more then disappear from the boards. It really surprises me that interest is at such a low right now. I guess folks feel okay since Obamma finds time to go on vacation as the world burns down.


----------



## cdevidal (May 17, 2012)

Annnnnd it's going back up. Back to 51% of the Dec 2012 high, up from 36% last month. That's an impressive jump. I've noticed participations in forums are higher as well. I suspect that has to do with ebola, Ferguson, the Loisville purge, etc., all of which became more prominent since I started this post.

http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=/m/019sl2


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Toledo and surrounding areas may have had some folks jump on board with their water problems. Nothing like a contaminated water source and the national guard coming in to bring in some new recruits to our ranks!


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

People are finding our infrastructure and nature are capable 
of turning our lives upside down.

I hope they see the advantages of being prepared and staying prepared.

One topic is fluctuating prices could become a perfect storm 
should some political or foreign war cause fuel and food prices 
to become unstable and then the dominoes start to fall as prices 
move mechanics plumbers basically all service workers will have to
increase prices to keep their standard of living.
I am not saying service people are wrong but they have to be able to 
operate and they will not if prices are not stable.

As of now the banking interest rates are low because of the 1980's 
interest rates went to 21% the fed are keeping interest low to 
keep money cheap but the bad side is retired people count on interest 
for some or all of their income now they are loosing money because 
the tax rate is sucking the life out of them.

In an economy money is the blood if it slows or stops like your blood 
it gets sick or dies.


----------



## jeffreyclay (Jun 17, 2011)

I believe most people have a cognitive awareness of time in relatively short segments being 3-6 months. If the need for preps doesn't occur within that time it is possibly extended one more time or demoted. If the preps imposed some financial juggling to occur then the prepper could justify the demotion or leave it altogether if they had to delay that new i-phone, etc. I don't believe the majority of people think long term or will make decisions that delay gratification. That's my 2 cents worth...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Survival-ism is one thing,been prepared is another*

This forum like many others offer what no news media offers, regular folk's experiences and opinions at the heart of citizen's lives, the primal reason for me joining. The world is now facing many problems and we as a society or small part of it have our own concerns and problems which forces us to focus primarily on the issues that primarily affect us, that been said the many visitors to this and other forums look to see if they can find solutions to their problems without having to join, many probably have issues with privacy, a very high concern right now for many, but probably this and the other forums get hit for information several times a week ,after all we are part of this society also and more important our primal focus ,a prepared society, is what matters the most.
The reason that I prepared is to avoid survivalism, which rimes with cannibalism.


----------

